#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Students across India can now study from IIT & IIM professors and even get a stipend!

## Engineering_Updates

Students who dreamed of getting into the prestigious, IIT's and IIM's but couldn't get through, will now have an opportunity to study from the faculties at these institutes , who have shown their immense caliber in research!

The Indian institute of technology-Gandhinagar has now started offering a summer internship research programme, where about 35 students from other colleges will get a chance to work with the IIT faculty during the course of their internship.In this internship programme students will be offered accommodation and stipend.Summer Research Internships for the summer of 2013 will be announced in January or February 2013, when interested students will be expected to identify and contact an IIT-Gn faculty, whose research interests them.

Similarly, Centre For Innovation, Incubation & entrepreneurship (CIIE) at IIM-A will conduct a pilot test in offering students from various colleges an opportunity to be mentored by IIM-A faculty for rural projects. Students from good colleges, mainly based in Ahmedabad, will be offered a six month internship, where they will be assigned six rural districts in Gujarat for study. 

The students will be supervised by IIM-A faculty and will also get  a chance to meet angel investors and venture capitalists during the course of their project.





  Similar Threads: IIT JEE Entrance Exam - What about Study Material that Students Preferred Learn Engineering Simulation..Free Webinar for Students & Professors..Check it Now..! What experts are saying about Books And Study Materials Students used for IIT JEE preparations... Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------


## kamaxirav

The Indian education system has conquered a robust position in international circuit. Bharat may be a standard destination for teaching amongst foreign students because the country has Associate in Nursing unique type of tutorial courses.

A large variety of scholars fly to Bharat each year from all corners of the world to satisfy their need for learning additional. finding out in Bharat, the second largest teaching network within the World is Associate in Nursing enriching expertise in itself.

A hospitable atmosphere, non-discriminative approach Associate in Nursingd an assured instructional and career growth is what attracts students from everywhere the globe to Bharat and guaranteed instructional and career growth.

----------


## murugesh.royal

can i know ...about..internships for mechanical engineering

----------


## namita,nijhawan

What is the process for applying for summer internship in IIT Gandhinagar ?
Who does one apply to ?
What is the criteria for selection as there are only 35 seats ?
Which year and department sudents are eligible for this summer training ?

----------


## cool.taniya

Really would like to join this... :): 
Details plzz

----------

